# Handicapped Parking!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't that nice! None of them parked in the Handicap Designated Parking Area.










Good For Them! HUUUUUUUUU?


> ?


??

Rick


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

WELL IM HANDICAPED,well not legally! or medically-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL

here ya go, they had one job people, one job.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I do have to use such parking places….as does the wife.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

But, I don't use the motorized carts…often.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I also use the handicap parking spaces….I have DV disabled vet licence plates on both my vehicles…..If I can help it, I won't park in the handicap spaces for vans, cause most have a lift for wheelchairs…..They need the room…..!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I also use the handicap parking spaces….I have DV disabled vet licence plates on both my vehicles…..If I can help it, I won t park in the handicap spaces for vans, cause most have a lift for wheelchairs…..They need the room…..!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


A handicapped vet deserves every consideration. A sincere Thank you for your service.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive seen young woman in there 20's get out of there car dressed in workout wear coming from the gym parking in a handicap spot and it takes all my reserve to not just tear them a new one.its funny people in great shape fight for the closest spot and im 58 and park and the end of the lot so i half to walk and get some exercise at least.check out you tube for videos of people parking illeagally,youll laugh at the ones getting justice.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! What a great bunch of Replies to that one guys, and a couple of Very Meaningful ones also.

Thank You ALL Very much!

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

They seem to be expecting quite a fire at that one parking lot with all of them fire extinguishers on the wall. All of you guys who use those spots and need them for medical reasons or disabilities deserve them. The people who are 400 lbs and have the handicap tags thats another story.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> The people who are 400 lbs and have the handicap tags thats another story.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah it could be called *Porker Parking*. Usually located at the farthermost part of the parking lot. Preferably a block or more away.

LOL


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Porker Parking thats a yes from me 
Pottzy ..you are one angry man …she was possibly blond !! and… if I had veh as bad as yours I would parking far away too!

I allways park my bike in disabled spots nobody has ever complained!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies Guys!

Not to sure about the* "Pottzy ..you are one angry man …she was possibly blond !! and… if I had veh as bad as yours I would parking far away too!" *

Pottzy, Angry? NOT! Don't know what His Vehicle is probably NOT That Bad!

Maybe it was a "Sarcastic" Comment or meant to be Funny … It Wasn't.

Sarcasm is thought to be Funny. It's not. Most People do NOT Understand that!

*"SARCASM" DEFINED: *
Sarcasm is "a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark; a bitter gibe or taunt".[1][2] Sarcasm may employ ambivalence,[3] although sarcasm is not necessarily ironic.[4] Most noticeable in spoken word, sarcasm is mainly distinguished by the inflection with which it is spoken5 and is largely context-dependent

Oversensitive? Not Really! I don't like it and will NOT accept it when used on ME!

Rick


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Oh Rick come on in, ....didnt you notice the pictures? 
To put it in your terms its a "Shop area light pull"


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes. I noticed the Pictures. They have nothing to do with the Quote.

If they do. WHAT?* "Pottzy ..you are one angry man …she was possibly blond !! and… if I had veh as bad as yours I would parking far away too!"*

This makes no sense at all and also has nothing to do with it,* "To put it in your terms its a "Shop area light pull"*

We done with this Fantasy now? I hope!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> We done with this Fantasy now? I hope!
> - Rick


I came in late, however, I take offense to one eyed bigots… You knock the morons that abuse the system, yet you have no objection to abuse a woodworking forum with what eventuated into your rheteric.

When I opened this blog, what started of as what I thought as a comical oximoron, it seemsa to have degenerated into people bashing.

I have one of those blue and white tags… and I thank the God (which by the way abandoned me during the cause of that entitlement) I have not had the necessity to put it to use in the last 6 years and hopefully many years to come….

I lost functionality and part of my body…. *BUT*, I did not lose my *sense of humor*.

Get of the grass and if you have a gripe, do not use sawdust to cover up your anger… Pick an avengelistic site to post your venom.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

its all good rick rob is a good buddy of mine,just poking some fun my way-ha!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll bring a little humor back to this thread

A blind guy on a bar stool shouts to the bartender, "Wanna hear a blonde joke?" In a hushed voice, the guy next to him says, "Before you tell that joke, you should know something. Our bartender is blonde, the bouncer is blonde. I'm a six foot tall, 200 lb black belt. The guy sitting next to me is six foot two, weighs 225, and he's a rugby player. The fella to your right is six foot five, pushing 300, and he's a wrestler. Each one of us is blonde. Think about it, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?" The blind guy says, "Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks corelz125 we needed that-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I ll bring a little humor back to this thread
> 
> The blind guy says, "Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."
> 
> - corelz125


And that is when the fight started.

ROFL, good one!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> its all good rick rob is a good buddy of mine,just poking some fun my way-ha!
> 
> - pottz


Okay Pottz! Thanks for clearing that up. All is okay now.

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GOOD ONE Corelz! LMAO! Thanks Buddy!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I came in late, however, I take offense to one eyed bigots… You knock the morons that abuse the system, yet you have no objection to abuse a woodworking forum with what eventuated into your rheteric.
> 
> When I opened this blog, what started of as what I thought as a comical oximoron, it seemsa to have degenerated into people bashing.
> 
> ...


What are you on about? ...Who are you talking to? ....If it's me….. I can guarantee YOU that I will NOT * "Pick an avengelistic site to post your venom.*

"I take offense to one eyed bigots… You knock the morons that abuse the system, yet you have no objection to abuse a woodworking forum with what eventuated into your rheteric." Oh Boy!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Started getting a little warm in here since I can't offer you guys one of these. at least you can laugh.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ill drink to that-cheers


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Rick*, Don't know what came over me… Maybe half reads, poor understanding and will refuse to use a glass or two of red as an alibi.

Please accept my appology.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well I guess its fess up time for me too.
I dont and have never parked my bike in handicaped parking spots.
In fact I havent ridden it for many years.
The electric minigun mounted on the side to discourage other road users wiping me out is actually a fake.
Pottzy is no longer a one angry man, and he possibly dosnt have some old backwater beat up ute.

Please also accept my apology
AKA Tanaki


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well I guess its fess up time for me too.
> I dont and have never parked my bike in handicaped parking spots.
> In fact I havent ridden it for many years.
> The electric minigun mounted on the side to discourage other road users wiping me out is actually a fake.
> ...


all these apologies are makin me nauseous! now i am angry-lol. i dont know about queensland but that fake machine gun could get you into some real trouble here in los angeles buddy.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> *Rick*, Don t know what came over me… Maybe half reads, poor understanding and will refuse to use a glass or two of red as an alibi.
> 
> Please accept my appology.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That's okay! I just didn't understand what it was that ypu were trying to get at. Apology not really necessary, but Totally Accepted anyway.

Kiss! Kiss! We're good! ;-} You also Rob!

My Best Regards to Both of You!

Rick

(Thanks For The Help Pottz!) FUN Time Again!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey its all about "fun"here,sometimes we even talk about wood working-LOL!.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The M134 is Just a party trick for a theme Party I went to.

Also Speaking of Woodworking.
I thought I would keep sticky beaks out of my tool box but it worked against me as well too, it ended up attracted more attention.










Nobody touches my router bits though!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"hey its all about "fun"here,sometimes we even talk about wood working-LOL!"*

You're a Good Man Pottz! Glad to have you around to "Soothe The Troubled Waters" now and then!

Your Friend: Rick


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice work on the boxes Rob you should of put one of the fake hands hanging out of the side


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Nice work on the boxes Rob you should of put one of the fake hands hanging out of the side
> 
> - corelz125


I don't know what you need is a real eye catcher. Something like this rigged up. But then they say I am twisted mentally…....

LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Nice work on the boxes Rob you should of put one of the fake hands hanging out of the side
> 
> - corelz125


HA! I was just thinking of getting a couple of those and hanging out of the Trunk of my CTS!

(NO Block Quote AGAIN so I have to do a Cut & Paste on Corelz statement that's IN THE EDIT but won't stay there!}

Richard: AKA: HEY YOU!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Of course, IF you have a few too many of these…









Things will tend to look just as out of focus…









Tis better ya stick with the "lighter" stuff….Laddy-buck.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bandit: "Of course, IF you have a few too many of these…"

You might just FACE That CLAYMORE in the wrong direction! BIG Problem!

Rick


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ha woodbutcher a local mayor once referred to me as a sick minded individual guess we're in the same boat. A nice cold pint is pretty tasty also


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Ha woodbutcher a local mayor once referred to me as a sick minded individual."

WRONG! & Far From It! Just to be Clear…Neither is Woodbutcher!

I always look forward to BOTH of Your Comments and WE can always depend on that!

Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sent this to my Mother. She showed my Father who started to laugh. Beams of death came out of her eye sockets as she said, "He's not right in the head."

ROFL


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

haha hey at least they gave you the ********************ter with the roof on it. We get the topless ones some jobs. Its always fun in your posts Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

corelz125: "Its always fun in your posts Rick"

You just made my Day Corelz! Thank You! If I can put a SMILE on someone else's Face ….I'm HAPPY with that!

Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

One of my many pranks on the site manager.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You are real creative with some free time on your hands


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> You are real creative with some free time on your hands
> 
> - corelz125


LOL, thanks!

Here is a good one. Safety Department was concerned after a injury that I was not strong enough to handle my job duties. So my buddy drove me around the perimeter of the base (about 1 sq mile) Held that position the entire ride and never touched the ground. There were no more comments from Safety Department after that. However, the site manager had some colorful language about this stunt. Gave my Supervisor and earful. Oddly he never asked to speak to me directly about it.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hahaha you guys ever did any work? seems like a lot of fun and games


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Hahaha you guys ever did any work? seems like a lot of fun and games
> 
> - corelz125


Yup here is me in my office.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You built your desk?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> You built your desk?
> 
> - corelz125


Of course, we had a huge woodshop = the open desert.

ROFL

Tools now that was a different story. I had a hammer, file, circular saw, and a 18vt Dewalt cordless drill.

Lumber was retrieved from the dump, as in whatever I could find and load on truck was fair game.

I worked with what I had available.

LOL


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That explains your creativity in your projects. Your great at making things to make a task easier.


----------

